

Car-Hacking: Why would anyone want to hack my car? - danielsnyder
http://www.infocarnivore.com/2010/09/08/why-would-anyone-want-to-hack-my-car/

======
KoZeN
It's incredible what you can control once you gain access to a cars ECU.

Locks, ignition, alarms and even the stereo are all operable via the ECU and
this is the key point. I can appreciate that more cars are adopting wireless
technology and keyless technology but gaining access to the ECU in that manner
would be akin to cleaning the spark plugs via the sump.

 _Why would anyone want to hack my car?_

This isn't the pertinent question, the question is 'When will we get to a
point where someone can hack my car remotely?'

~~~
danielsnyder
Well they are separate issues. But your question is key as well, with the
increase in wireless it probably won't be long. Even still with a few minutes
access to a vehicle (such as at a mechanics shop) a remote attack could be
setup...

